# What do you think of the iPhone 5?



## joemagistro

As much as I hate apple and hope their main headquarters catches fire, what does everyone think about the Iphone 5 specs next to the sgs3?

They seem impressive however I don't see anything that's better than our phones.... I want unbiased opinions!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy

Did they say if the a6 is a quad core? I followed the live blog and am not really that impressed. That screen will be nice, until it cracks and you can't replace it or it will cost a ton of money as it is the retina with a built in digitizer


----------



## sprovo

Still has iOS which has nothing on Android

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

I'm reading that the best guess is dual core

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy

I figured


----------



## billymaloney3

Someone had to post it. What do you think of the new status symbol. And how do you think it stacks up to the Nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kwazzy

GPS, LTE, and Tab Syncing? That's completely revolutionary and awesome!! Wait, it's 2012. Never mind....


----------



## Mustang302LX

I do hate Apple but in an unbiased position I am not impressed by the phone at all. The screen resolution is a huge letdown and everything else is stuff that's been out for a bit now.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Its a completely reactionary device. They're just trying to keep market share. Ask RIM how that works out...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lchupacabras

Looks nice, I'll see if I can get it at a decent price and if not then I'll probably stay on the GN until the next nexus.


----------



## Schoat333

Things I like about it.

Finally has LTE
battery life sounds really good
It has a little bit of a bigger screen
Camera sounds good
iOS 6 allows facetime over data.

Things I don't like

Nothing new. It seriously just caught up to 2011 tech.
long screen but same width? Looks stupid IMO (maybe better in person?)
Same look as iPhone 4 and 4s.

All that aside, I have always said I will look at the iPhone once it had LTE, so I will have to go to the store and try it before I finalize my opinion.


----------



## imnuts

You have to spend $30 for an adapter to go from one plug type to another so all your old accessories work. Some of the accessories probably cost less than the stupid adapter. They added less than 200 pixels to the screen height, and it isn't HD. Who releases a top-end/flagship device without an HD screen anymore? Camera is the same as the iPhone 4S, just that it's thinner and has new software, nothing special with the software either. No NFC when they introduce a Google Wallet competitor, so you can store all your data on your phone, you just have to hope that a barcode scanner will actually scan it, which it probably won't. LTE, welcome to 2011. Also, welcome to the land of fragmentation. Three different models of the iPhone 5 so that it works in different markets. How mad would you be if you bought the wrong one? Software changes are laughable at best. New CPU is probably no better than the Snapdragon S4, though the GPU is probably better. If it is better than the S4, then I'm guessing the Exynos in the Note II is faster.

Overall, Android phones have been coming with 4" screens since at least 2010, LTE since 2011, and pretty much everything else since 2011, if specs aren't better than what Apple displayed today on Android counterparts. Only thing that really hasn't been around for about a year is the newer SoC that they're using, but we've still had those for probably close to 6 months now anyway. They haven't re-invented anything, or introduced anything radically new to the market. Maybe new to Apple's market, but not new to the market overall.


----------



## flashback7

I think I've seen too much crap about it on my Twitter feed today. :lol:And I think they will, already are going down hill ... (minus the lawsuit) I have never owned anything apple... My ex wife did have a 4s and i wasn't impressed.. well the camera was nice.. Apple is out to get Samsung & Android and are nowhere near as innovative.. I dislike them as a co and anyone who buys their products and has Android phones...Doesn't make much sense to me. Its like voting for Romney and wearing an Obama shirt. Lol. I think the ppl who buy it will be the usual fanboys who buy them every time they come out. That's kinda what I think in a nice way..

Sent from my CM10'd D2spr


----------



## Burbot

I like it from the standpoint that I want the most people having cool gadgets as possible on their person at all times, I want a cool tech-heavy future now; though I was disappointed that it's mediocre high end from a hardware point of view. I thought Apple would try to rock the boat with cutting edge hardware to set itself ahead from the competition. If I had a 4s I probably wouldn't upgrade, but if I had a 4s I probably wouldn't know any better than to believe the 5 was the new pinnacle of technology.. maybe I'm being pessimistic there though.

Hardware, just okay/average for present day. Software, acceptable, only of you don't compare it with the alternatives and enjoy the streamlined fluid GUI over flexibility (though the Android has made leaps and bounds closing the gap recently there). Overall: meh. I hope it makes some people happy though.

Hey they can ignore a call and send a text at the same time now.. innovation.


----------



## cstrife999

Apple never really reveals the innards of their phones. I'm guessing a nice speed Dual-Core.


----------



## kameleongt

After two years it should have been better. I am I will most likely pick one up try it out and flip it for the next big thing.... I picked up 3 gs3's easily enough to hopefully flip again for something newer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

So if I buy an iPhone 5 on a line that still has a dumb phone but is eligible for an upgrade can I go and sell it right away and put the dumb phone back on the line?

Any penalties I'd have to pay?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CB650 Wolf

Shouldn't be any penalties. I hear of people doing it all the time and i was thinking of doing the same thing myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805

CB650 Wolf said:


> Shouldn't be any penalties. I hear of people doing it all the time and i was thinking of doing the same thing myself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


But when you switch back to the dumb phone, what happens to the data plan you were forced to get with the iCrap?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

caifan805 said:


> But when you switch back to the dumb phone, what happens to the data plan you were forced to get with the iCrap?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As far as I know the data is not part of the contract. So i would just go back to my regular plan with just minutes and texts. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra

I think this article sums up the new iPhone 5 nicely. It acknowledges that it is a solid device but it didn't bring anything to the table that says "WOW! A new iPhone!"

Manolith


----------



## Protonus

The 5 sucks and is already outdated, great day to be an apple hater. More specifically:

They really shot themselves in the foot with this one considering it's been 2 years since the last major revision. To those that haven't seen the sad specs, here ya go along with some thoughts:

The screen is now finally widescreen 16:9 (something the iPhone should have been to start with and most smartphones have been for 4 years) but that means all existing apps will letterbox with black bars. Good luck trying to convince people to stay on the platform for the apps, when all the apps will now look like garbage and won't use all the screen until the dev's recode them But is not even HD - sticking with their tradition of goofy resolutions it's 1136x640. Sad. We've had HD 1280x720p displays on Android for almost year now starting with phones like the HTC Rezound and Galaxy Nexus. It's diagonal size is just 4" - we've had 4" phones on android for 3+ years now going back to the Droid X! Hell my friends prepaid on Virgin - the Moto Triumph, is 4.1" lol. It's also still the same old boring LCD - no SAMOLED or something cool.

The processor is still a dual core, just like the last 4S A5. No note on clock speed yet I can find, but unless it's 2GHz does it even matter?. In November, at least 3 different quad core phones launch for Android in the US. The Galaxy S3 is already a Quad Core in Europe. The awesome $200 Nexus 7 tablet is a quad core. I thought for sure they'd try to be the first real US quad core phone, but nope.

They did indeed change the dock connector. All those fancy and overpriced apple charging docks/stereos/cables you've had with the prior 4 generations won't work with it. While there is an adapter, that won't help for something like a dock that is form fitted. Still can't use standard MicroUSB without an adapter, like EVERY OTHER PHONE on the market. Good luck trying to convince people to stay with the platform because "well at least you can use all your overpriced accessories"...

Otherwise there is really, nothing new that's noteworthy. Which is the worst thing of all. Sure they added 4G but we've had that for over a year on virtually every new phone. But there's oo NFC - we've had NFC since the Nexus S 2+ years ago! My GNex from December has NFC. No NFC is just inexcusable, they've really left themselves in the dust here. We are primed for a huge increase in it's usage with things like the new ISIS terminals. I thought they'd bring something cool and relatively unique, like Inductive Charging to the design, as a way of saying sorry for changing the connector, and an opportunity to sell you a new peripheral like an "iMat" for charging. But nope. No new tech at all. Nothing.

JiBut worst of all, it's still incredibly overpriced. $200 on contract for a 16gb, $300 on contract for a 32GB, or $400 on contract for a 64GB. BTW that means they didn't increase storage size either, and still no card slot. For comparison, You can get my GNex on contract right now, for $100, and it's 32 gb with a 4.65" 1280x720 SAMOLED HD display that blows the 5's screen away. Or you get a Galaxy S 3 with a 4.8" HD SAMOLED screen for $200 for a 16gb, or $250 for a 32gb. The GS3 blows the 5 away in every way, it is a much better device, and it came out months ago, and it's cheaper. There is no reason at all, for even those that already have an iPhone, to get a 5 over a GS3, when you can't even use your peripherals with it.

It's no wonder now why apple has been so lawsuit happy as of late. They're not innovating, they're just litigating. When you can't make a better device, I guess you have to make sure that no one else can either, lol.


----------



## billymaloney3

I'll just leave these 2 pictures here lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke

Wow! isheep are crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Here you go 











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

Protonus said:


> The screen is now finally widescreen 16:9 (something the iPhone should have been to start with and most smartphones have been for 4 years) but that means all existing apps will letterbox with black bars.


They'll just stretch out like Android apps do. Many of the apps you run on your nexus are not made for 1280x720.

Edit: they letter boxed after all.


----------



## wyattyoss

Protonus said:


> The processor is still a dual core, just like the last 4S A5. No note on clock speed yet I can find, but unless it's 2GHz does it even matter?. In November, at least 3 different quad core phones launch for Android in the US. The Galaxy S3 is already a Quad Core in Europe. The awesome $200 Nexus 7 tablet is a quad core. I thought for sure they'd try to be the first real US quad core phone, but nope.
> /
> JiBut worst of all, it's still incredibly overpriced. $200 on contract for a 16gb, $300 on contract for a 32GB, or $400 on contract for a 64GB. BTW that means they didn't increase storage size either, and still no card slot. For comparison, You can get my GNex on contract right now, for $100, and it's 32 gb with a 4.65" 1280x720 SAMOLED HD display that blows the 5's screen away.


Okay, Protonus, how does quad core have anything to do with performance over a well built dual core chip? Nothing. A dual core S4 can easily match any current quad core chip. Do you notice the difference between an international S3 and a Verizon one? Most likely not.
Next, do you have any idea how much the Galaxy Nexus cost when it came out? More than $100. Of course its going to be on sale since its been out for nearly a year. And have you ever even seen a retina display? They're one of the few things iPhones have going for them. Sorry for countering you so much, I'm just sick of reading all the close minded, android fan boy comments that those android tech blogs are feeding into your heads. Sure Apple could have done better, but whatever. Live and let live

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Also, I do remember reading that the A6 is quad core. I'll find a link now.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Biggest letdown of all is that there's still no modernization of iOS 6. I was thinking that perhaps they were holding back that for this launch, but nope, still the same old same old bland, boring, outdated, vanilla UI. For a company that works so hard to have an elegant exterior they have never managed to get the carpet to match the curtains.

Integrated Facebook as a selling point? Really? Segment on how your edges are diamond beveled? Audible turn-by-turn navigations with Siri's grating voice? When this is your hot new tech be prepared to be left behind. I understand that there's only so much that can be expected in any one offering but I hate Apple yet was somewhat excited to see if they could bring something to the table that at least made me say, "Now that is well done." Lackluster in every way. The phone isn't even out yet and it's a year or more behind on almost every touted feature.

I know this is for the iPhone 5, but what exactly is the incentive for anyone to upgrade their iPod to the newest offering? Didn't see anything amazing on that end either.


----------



## slashdotdash

I think despite the fact that a large majority (if not all) of us are on Android's side at least phone wise - we are all naturally interested in what the "leading innovators of this century" have managed to conjure up, and like Ive read elsewhere - it really isnt all that much.

I believe this started with the 4s which wasnt a significant enough improvement over the 4 - now the 5 I believe follows in this trend. Apple is playing catch up with mainly Android and its OEMs. All the "new" features are only new to the iPhone - its all been seen before in some way on Android devices of the past.

The 4" screen was way back on the original Galaxy S, Panorama became known on ICS with the GNex, although I hear it was originally on the Droid X. The ability to shoot pictures whilst recording video is nothing new or "revolutionary" as they often lay claim to. The design isnt stunning either and although its 7.6mm which is arguably one of the thinnest phones set to hit the market - its no great feat considering all the other major players offer up 4.7-4.8" screens at around 1mm thicker (which is a minute measurement).if the thing that makes the slim profile of the phone "revolutionary" and the "world's thinnest smartphone"- how is it Motorola did a 7.1 profile on a 4.3" phone with a terribly large bezel a year before? There are even slimmer phones out there.

My gripe is that Apple tosses around the term "revolutionary" too often - and although this was often the case on the earliest iPhones - I see nothing on this new device that revolutionises anything in the mobile world other than the iPhone which it replaces.

I'll admit Ive long had a belief that although the iPhone is a terrible phone - each new unveiling offered something that was in some way a game changer in the mobile industry. But as of late theyve lost the spark and it's not just with Job's demise because although the retina display on the 4s was the much hyped feature - not many other OEMs have focussed all their attention to pixel densities. Samsung believe their AMOLED displays will surpass the clarity of the retina display and are developing that with the money from the retina displays.

All in all the device I believe will continue to be a big hit - especially with Apple natives because to them, the iPhone 5 is revolutionary. But we all know the reality of that statement - majority of us already experience this revolutionary technology on phones we've had for months now.

Sent from my Defy via Tapatalk


----------



## JkdJEdi

Now that the Iphone 5 has caught up to _some _of the Android like specs, will that be enough to sway some to try some "I" candy? I'm quickly becoming the minority in Android status here at work since my coworkers just don't get the Android experience. You have to admit when you first grab one of these it almost requires a 101 course with it on simple stuff like how to add contacts and such, then there's this Iphone that seems to just "work" and arguably the easiest phone to use. HAving said that, I know how much superior the Android experience is...or do I? I never have owned an Iphone so I can't really say that with confidence. Is there anyone out there that can?

JedI


----------



## The Robot Cow

I actually like the iphone 5, yes i said it. I know its nothing new or innovative, but to me it certainly looks pretty cool. I wouldn't mind getting one and keeping it along side my gnex


----------



## Mustang302LX

Big or not the sad thing is there are shitloads of people who will buy it regardless just to say they have the iPhone 5 and show off/look "cool." It's the thing Apple has that no other OEM has and may never have. Yes Samsung sells a ton of phones but they don't have drones of losers who will upgrade no matter what. It's a crazy thing but it's just the way it is for Apple. It doesn't help that the media overhypes the ever living crap out of them either.



yarly said:


> They'll just stretch out like Android apps do. Many of the apps you run on your nexus are not made for 1280x720.


No, they specifically pointed out that old apps not updated will have black boxes around them.


----------



## imnuts

The reason millions of people will go out and buy the iPhone is that Apple products are becoming nothing more than a status symbol. If you want to "fit in" or be one of the cool kids, you need to have everything Apple. It doesn't matter how it compares with anything else. Since only relatively few people are enthusiasts in the mobile area and cross compare devices, only a few people out of millions will see that the specs of the new device only match phones that have been on the market for several months. They fall for Apple's marketing gimmicks and flashy presentations and don't bother to ask questions. If the CPU is twice as fast, how does it do it? More cores, higher clock speed, combination of the two, new manufacturing tech? All they see is "faster" and "better" and "revolutionary" as it's displayed by Apple. Is Apple going to come out and say something that doesn't make this look like the best thing since sliced bread? No, they want to sell as many phones as they can, regardless of it being the best device, or even a phone that fits the users needs.


----------



## JaguarXT

I really like the iPhone 5 camera. 
But despite the high resolution on iPhone 5 screen, the 4 inch on 16/9 ratio screen is still too small. 4.5 inch and larger screen size is the normal average for modern high end Androids. 
There are many areas that iPhone 5 is trying to play catch up with Android and still falling short. 
I am glad that I am an Android user.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3

when I ask any iPhone user why there phone or even the new phone is better then mine or the top line android phone they ALWAYS reply with "the iPhone is just better" or "he iPhone is just so much simpler" there's something wrong with that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe

billymaloney3 said:


> when I ask any iPhone user why there phone or even the new phone is better then mine or the top line android phone they ALWAYS reply with "the iPhone is just better" or "he iPhone is just so much simpler" there's something wrong with that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Prime example of "get 'em young and get 'em while they're stupid."
Guy I work with sold his iPhone 4 to go back to his 3GS because it was such junk. He's even contemplating moving to Android but because of how deep he is with iStuff switching is such a huge pain. The 5 seems like more of a marketing ploy to keep those tempted to leave from leaving. Not saying the new device is junk but I've taken bigger dumps that have impressed me more than what the iPhone 5 did.


----------



## jr313

My mother always told me if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3

I really don't see how the iPhone is at all simpler then the Gnex or any android phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333

billymaloney3 said:


> I really don't see how the iPhone is at all simpler then the Gnex or any android phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Since ICS, it is not. Earlier versions of Android, I would say yes. Jelly bean even introduced a smoothness, which was the only thing iOS still sort of had over Android.


----------



## auxiliarypie

Schoat333 said:


> Since ICS, it is not. Earlier versions of Android, I would say yes. Jelly bean even introduced a smoothness, which was the only thing iOS still sort of had over Android.


the main selling point has always been that iOS was smoother, more simple than 2.0-2.3 but with 4.0 and 4.1...there really isnt much difference between the "simplicity" and "smoothness". the Play Store has improved HUGELY from what i remember it was on the Droid.
Apple has always been behind in hardware..look at the Droid vs the 3GS
Now they are losing ground in terms of OS, and thanks to Sammy sticking with 1 or 2 super phones and marketing them that way, people are starting to open their eyes more.


----------



## Schoat333

auxiliarypie said:


> ....snip
> thanks to Sammy sticking with 1 or 2 super phones and marketing them that way, people are starting to open their eyes more.


I think this is key. People seem to get scared when they have too many choices. If iOS came on many different devices, it would never gain the following it has.

I would love to see each Android manufacturer stick to one flagship phone release each year, and make it the same on every network. Samsung was very smart with the SGS3.


----------



## BeADroid

I enjoyed the statement "the iPhone 5 is like nothing you have ever seen before". Maybe if you had your head up apples core hole. And missed the dozens of android phones with same/better features.









Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Ballocaust

This is hilarious;


----------



## imnuts

billymaloney3 said:


> I really don't see how the iPhone is at all simpler then the Gnex or any android phone


It's much simpler for the basic interface, but when you actually want to accomplish something and do real work, it isn't. Look at the main screen you see when you start up, on iOS, you have nothing but icons. No widgets or anything else, you only ever see lists of apps. It doesn't get much simpler than that. With Android, you have options, you can have icons, folders, widgets, or nothing. However, since Android lets more than one app run at a time, it's easier to multi-task, and with better app integration with the OS, sharing stuff is easier.


----------



## landshark

Hahaha, stupid iPhanbois are such blind sheeple

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3

imnuts said:


> It's much simpler for the basic interface, but when you actually want to accomplish something and do real work, it isn't. Look at the main screen you see when you start up, on iOS, you have nothing but icons. No widgets or anything else, you only ever see lists of apps. It doesn't get much simpler than that. With Android, you have options, you can have icons, folders, widgets, or nothing. However, since Android lets more than one app run at a time, it's easier to multi-task, and with better app integration with the OS, sharing stuff is easier.


yes but a 5 minute explanation could fix that. and when you activate a new phone it explains all of that to you
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra

Best part of this video is the comments.


----------



## devstaff

Haha, epic fail



Code:


Sent from my bread using the toaster


----------



## Shaunnicho

Dual core on a flagship..... Really?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

My new iPhone. Easy to fix if dropped.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

billymaloney3 said:


> yes but a 5 minute explanation could fix that. and when you activate a new phone it explains all of that to you
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The thing is that most of the phones do come with quick tutorials when you first set it up, it's just that people pay no attention to them. Since all you can do on iOS is move around icons when you're stock most people have zero learning curve because there's nothing to learn.

As to intuitive, if someone can't figure out that pressing menu when in contacts or long pressing a number gives the option to add a new contact then I can't see him or her really needing anything more than a dumbphone.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Shaunnicho said:


> Dual core on a flagship..... Really?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Ah, because the LTE SGS3 sucks, eh? There's nothing wrong with a well optimized dual core device as a flagship. That is not by any means the main weakness of the iPhone 4s+


----------



## Hellboy

If you ask those same people they would say oh we knew it wasnt the i5. We just played along with your game.


----------



## poontab

hurpadur hate apple burlaboo hate iphone.

threads merged.


----------



## skynet11

Shaunnicho said:


> Dual core on a flagship..... Really?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


According to this article http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/09/what-do-we-know-about-apples-new-a6-processor/ and this article and this article http://www.anandtech.com/show/6279/apples-iphone-5-uses-a6-soc-arm-cortex-a15s-inside the Apple A6 chip is likely the new ARM-15 architecture, which would make it faster than most current-generation quad-core processors. It would also make Apple the first OEM to launch a device with the ARM-15 chipset. So while the rest of the phone is iMeh imo, the chipset is the most advanced one currently on the market (provided it does indeed use the ARM-15 architecture).


----------



## billymaloney3

why is the ARM 15 so good?


----------



## -iD

Hellboy said:


> My new iPhone. Easy to fix if dropped.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hey! Lego my iPhone!

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## skynet11

billymaloney3 said:


> why is the ARM 15 so good?


Besides being the next generation of ARM (which will spawn the Exynos 5-series, OMAP 5 and the Snapdragon S5), it is faster because it contains more circuits in a smaller space (current-gen ARM 9 uses a 45nm manufacturing process, while ARM 15 uses a 28-32nm process depending on which OEM is making it).


----------



## xzero425x

The phone is sleek nothing new, Im not a fan of apple products. I indeed think it is a nice phone though but would never get one.

One thing that makes me more mad than anything is sheep. Seeing random girls on my tweeter feed posting pictures of the iphone5 saying its the best device ever created. You ask them why and they have no clue. well its bigger and thinner.. 
You can say something like "it doesnt have NFC" and theyll look at you like youre a alien. bc they are so hyped up over something they dont even understand. its a status symbol.


----------



## skynet11

Aside from the ARM 15 CPU and the screen resolution, I got the iPhone 5 two years ago, only then it was called the Samsung Fascinate


----------



## skynet11

Okay, as poontab pointed out to me by linking this article: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6292/iphone-5-a6-not-a15-custom-core, Apple's A6 chip is not ARM 15, and neither is it ARM 9, but it's something unique to Apple - a custom ARMv7 chip. The frequency is unknown at this point, and the writer of the linked article said they don't even know how many cores are on the chipset (though he's assuming 2 cores). We'll know more when the Anandtech guys actually get their hands on the device.


----------



## THEFILLTER

I thought in the press conference they said it was a dual core. Like they had it on the screen and all unless I'm mistaken.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts

It's probably a dual core chip that is similar to the Snapdragon S4 the way things sound. Apple does tend to start using some things before other manufacturers, but I can't see them using the A15 core months before anyone else. I don't even think the A15 core chips from anyone are shipping yet outside of samples.


----------



## Kimboinatl

I think it's a very decent phone. Is it any better than the high end Android phones that are available right now? No. I wasn't really that impressed, but I'm aware of what else is out there. To a hardcore Apple fan, it's probably the best thing ever. A lot of technology blogs posted articles saying something along the lines of "that's it?", but from what I understand it sold out pretty quickly. I think that a lot of people are expecting a cool new feature every time Apple comes out with a new iteration of the iPhone, like Siri. A lot of people just weren't that impressed when they saw that it was basically a 4S with improved specs. To be fair, it's hard to come up with amazing new features over and over again.

I don't actually have a problem with their hardware or software. Different strokes for different folks. The iPhone is well put together, made out of quality materials. I like that it's an aluminum case. The OS works - I think all of us here can agree that we prefer Android, but again, I can see it being a matter of preference.

Here are my three main beefs. 1. Many Apple fans have blinders on, and don't want to even take a look at any of the other options available to them. To them, Apple is the best, and Apple is the first to come out with anything (even if they are playing catchup in reality). 2. Apple is suing the crap out of everyone. 3. The iPhone is a status symbol.


----------



## Hellboy

Sorry apple is so caught up on word spin that I guess they forgot the old iPhones of the 3 series are the thinnest iPhones ever made. Maybe if they stop putting so much time and money in to marketing to try and wow their customers and put that in to better specs in the phone they might actually wow more people with their product. I mean hell on that jimmy Kimmel show many of the people had the same iPhone that they was passing off as an i5 couldn't even tell but beings they was told it was an i5 automatically made that phone faster. Just goes to show many of your iPhone owners don't even know what they have. Sure the i5 sold out its apple and that's the only reason why it did. You have one of the other phone makers release an iPhone clone all specs exact and I bet you people would say it sucks has dated hardware. Only reason it sales is it has an eaten apple logo on it. They could sell crap and say it smelt like roses and they would smell the roses in the crap.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck

That was funny, lol.


----------



## yarly

Merged useless iphone threads together. We do not need more than one.


----------



## number5toad

my first reaction to the iPhone 5 launch was that it was obvious how much the loss of Steve Jobs has screwed with the company....we already knew everything about this phone, down to the body design, well before launch because of leaks. Jobs would _never_ have allowed that to happen under his watch. lest we forget, this is the motherf*cker that had the FBI kick down a journalist's door over a prototype one of his engineers lost at a bar.


----------



## Hellboy

Wasn't the iPhone 4s also leaked by someone leaving it in a bar or something?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

that's what I was referencing, yeah - I think it was the 4, not the 4S. either way, Apple reacted immediately and threatened everyone and their mother with legal action if they ran with any info they got from the lost phone. all the leaks regarding the 5 seem to have been deliberate, or at least officially sanctioned....which is pretty weird. however you feel about Apple as a company, you can't deny they had a business / PR model that was ruthlessly efficient under Jobs, and they just seem to have lost that groove completely.

it could be a good thing in the long run - it would be great to see an Apple that was more interested in working proactively with other tech companies and the press, rather than tossing them crumbs and telling them they should be happy with what they got. it just really struck me as an obvious sign that the Jobs era was officially over.


----------



## BBrad

I hope apple fails

Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


----------



## cybersa

Nothing but the truth


----------



## sublimaze

I saw this on gizmodo. 3D maps are cool, when they work. Looks like Apple has a long way to go.


----------



## AdamNexus

skynet11 said:


> Aside from the ARM 15 CPU and the screen resolution, I got the iPhone 5 two years ago, only then it was called the Samsung Fascinate


The fascinate comes in 64gb? LTE? Retina display? A speaker you can hear? A camera that actually takes great pics? LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

AdamNexus said:


> The fascinate comes in 64gb? LTE? Retina display? A speaker you can hear? A camera that actually takes great pics? LOL


Retina is just a marketing buzzword for "High resolution IPS LCD panel." Semi off topic, but IBM thinkpads around 2005 had resolutions way above the sad state most non apple laptops have now (1920x1080 if one is lucky). Here's the sad state of PC laptop resolutions by max resolution and year (at least for thinkpads):

2005: 2048x1536 

2010: 1920x1200 

2012: 1920x1080









*if one still wants a good quality display on a laptop and not cave to buying apple, I would recommend looking at some made by either Asus or Sony. They're mostly the only two brands left that care about the display quality in some of their nicer models.

Though the comparison was obviously an exaggeration and meant to be "tongue and cheek," the resolution the fascinate (galaxy s) was not as high, it was still an AMOLED screen and compared to the iphone display at the time (the iphone 4) could hold its own as far as quality and trounce the iphone in terms of things like contrast (especially blacks as LCDs never show true black from light bleed).

Granted the PPI of the galaxy s was 233 (800x480) and the iphone was 326 (960 x 640). However, it's hard to just compare numbers alone when one is comparing an AMOLED screen to an LCD.


----------



## MissionImprobable

sublimaze said:


> I saw this on gizmodo. 3D maps are cool, when they work. Looks like Apple has a long way to go.


Can't believe they even released it in that state. Yeah, we had the antennagate mess and whatever pop up previously, but this is something that absolutely must have occurred at some point in testing and on more than one occassion I'm sure. Just sad that they released it as is anyway.


----------



## yarly

3D maps are actually just a tweaked version of the ones Nokia uses (http://maps3d.svc.nokia.com/webgl/). Apple bought the company that made them (for nokia) early last year I believe.


----------



## number5toad

tweaked Nokia maps pulling data from TomTom - from what I've read, Nokia maps are actually pretty nice, but TomTom has the weakest data set of all the various mapping programs.

I updated my wife's iPad to iOS6 last night and spent some time playing with Apple Maps and it's just.....man. it's really, really bad. no public transit information, half-assed (at best) 3D flyover images, and the kicker is that it's actually pretty ugly! by comparison GMaps looks sleek and clean. I hope Google manages to get a REAL maps app into the app store, for the sake of my wife and all of my iPhone using friends!


----------



## snowman110011

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> tweaked Nokia maps pulling data from TomTom - from what I've read, Nokia maps are actually pretty nice, but TomTom has the weakest data set of all the various mapping programs.
> 
> I updated my wife's iPad to iOS6 last night and spent some time playing with Apple Maps and it's just.....man. it's really, really bad. no public transit information, half-assed (at best) 3D flyover images, and the kicker is that it's actually pretty ugly! by comparison GMaps looks sleek and clean. I hope Google manages to get a REAL maps app into the app store, for the sake of my wife and all of my iPhone using friends!


I had google maps on my iPod touch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

as of iOS6 there is no more Google anything on i-devices - Google maps are replaced with this awful abomination

there's rumors that Google will take the opportunity to push a REAL maps app into the app store, like they did with Gmail, Chrome, and now YouTube, which might give them room to make it as functional as Maps on Android has been for several versions, but no word from the Goog yet.


----------



## Hellboy

I was shocked they allowed gmaps on apple phones to begin with lol. Oh well their loss and the true believers will say there's nothing wrong with apple's maps lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JkdJEdi

Boowhaaaaahhahahahaa!!!! Are you kidding me?! No freakn way, first off its way to small, and the screen size  thIs thing is SMALL. IF your coming off a powerhouse android device like the Gnex on up I'm gonna tell you right now, you are not gonna like this phone at all, no matter how much you try!









Tapatalk sent from the future.


----------



## inkedadrenaline

I went to the vz store today to see it in person. And it's the same as a fn iPhone 4. It really looks awkward to me since the made the screen longer but not wider.... My wife gets hers tomorrow, so I won't be able to comment on the speed and usability until then after I have had a few hours to test drive it. But if you have something like a gnex or gs3 you would be a fool to switch.

Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII / Beans Rom


----------



## masterchung7

Went to the apple store today to see people gawk over an inherently shiny slab of metal. Also I set this as the wallpaper. Cheers!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidxuser123

masterchung7 said:


> Went to the apple store today to see people gawk over an inherently shiny slab of metal. Also I set this as the wallpaper. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I wonder if many of them even know Woz... he was a true somewhat gentlemen









anyway this scuffgate thing is pretty hilarious. Reminds me of the days of my DX that thing was a brick


----------



## sublimaze

masterchung7 said:


> Went to the apple store today to see people gawk over an inherently shiny slab of metal. Also I set this as the wallpaper. Cheers!


Muahahah

Where did you find that photo? My son wants me to take him to the see the iPhone 5. I want to put that photo on them too.


----------



## TwinShadow

I came across that photo on lolpics.se, and I see it quite often when I hit random on there. But yeah, that image is epic and I love the comparison on the two there.


----------



## THEFILLTER

I work for verizon and I'm not even gonna lie I like the color and backing of the actual phone...sad thing is that would be all.

The phone is way too light, I feel as if it was dropped it will break, no doubt in my mind. The screen size is not a wow factor anymore. The phone is fast but being that I have a gnex and the fiance has a gs3 it really isn't like android doesn't have anything to counteract.

I'm an extreme ihater by birth but i was willing to give this a chance but it really depressed me that this is what we had people wait in line for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

sublimaze said:


> Muahahah
> 
> Where did you find that photo? My son wants me to take him to the see the iPhone 5. I want to put that photo on them too.


Just google search Dennis Ritchie and steve jobs, it was one of the results.


----------



## Mustang302LX

THEFILLTER said:


> I work for verizon and I'm not even gonna lie I like the color and backing of the actual phone...sad thing is that would be all.
> 
> The phone is way too light, I feel as if it was dropped it will break, no doubt in my mind. The screen size is not a wow factor anymore. The phone is fast but being that I have a gnex and the fiance has a gs3 it really isn't like android doesn't have anything to counteract.
> 
> I'm an extreme ihater by birth but i was willing to give this a chance but it really depressed me that this is what we had people wait in line for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well said. I played with the JesusPhone 5 today at a local Apple store and the second I picked it up thought, wow this is light as hell but feels so cheap. I also hate the tall but thin screen. It just looks odd IMO. I'm all for tech improvements but this offers no real improvement. I actually like when the iPhone gets better yearly as that gives us better Android phones later down the line. This time no one has much to do to compare.


----------



## shopliftersoftheworldunite

I'm not. A friend was showing it off and I looked and it, shrugged and handed it back. Granted, im tired of my vivid, but I will never go back to the iPhone

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

Yet another iPhone5 thread merged.


----------



## shopliftersoftheworldunite

Oops sorry

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## -iD

in case you missed it last week when it was aired:






Apologies if this has already been posted, i DID try to search first.


----------



## -iD

not sure why the preview shows but the video plays blank; here's the link:



Code:


http://youtu.be/nf5-Prx19ZM


----------



## yarly

Merged another iphone thread, woo.


----------



## solongthemer

yarly said:


> Merged another iphone thread, woo.


ya know yarly, we have had our differences but your ever so subtle lack of enthusiasm with this post made me chuckle. :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123

It looks nice, but that's it. I can't tell you how many times I've heard scuffgate over the last few days lol. Still if the new Nexus just remains like the Gnex with updated specs and a real black back it would be better


----------



## number5toad

I really dislike that Samsung ad - I don't see how it's any better or more defensible than the old "I'm a Mac / I'm a PC" commercials


----------



## sublimaze

http://www.flickr.co.../in/photostream


----------



## poontab

iPhone5 thread consolidation continues.


----------



## TwinShadow

poontab said:


> iPhone5 thread consolidation continues.


Man y'all are quick at that. Wonder why people just can't stick to this thread, but to each their own..

iPhone 5 seems like another expensive (cheap?) plastic phone probably. I haven't touched it, and don't intend to either. Have never liked Apple and well.. 'nuff said.


----------



## yarly

TwinShadow said:


> Man y'all are quick at that. Wonder why people just can't stick to this thread, but to each their own..


Lack of checking the offtopic forum + people feeling they need to start threads only in the forum for devices they own.


----------



## lilxman

I'm not sure if anyone posted this but this was a definite deal breaker for me.

I'm Verizon. So simultaneously using data and voice is not possible with iPhone 5. Even with its new LET antenna, the device is not capable of doing so. Pretty sure all the LTE devices running android can do it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

lilxman said:


> I'm not sure if anyone posted this but this was a definite deal breaker for me.
> 
> I'm Verizon. So simultaneously using data and voice is not possible with iPhone 5. Even with its new LET antenna, the device is not capable of doing so. Pretty sure all the LTE devices running android can do it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Nope not all LTE devices does simultaneously voice and data. Ad far as I know the bolt was the only phone to do that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

Hellboy said:


> Nope not all LTE devices does simultaneously voice and data. Ad far as I know the bolt was the only phone to do that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Gs3 can do it

Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII / Beans Rom


----------



## yarly

inkedadrenaline said:


> Gs3 can do it
> 
> Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII / Beans Rom


Any Android phone can on LTE (seperate antenna from the 3G). It was 3G data and voice at the same time that made the Thunderbolt unique.


----------



## tekhinator

I think it sucks man. I would just rather get the s3.


----------



## sublimaze

masterchung7 said:


> Just google search Dennis Ritchie and steve jobs, it was one of the results.


My gf has an iPhone. She wanted to check out the "new" iPhone. [I refuse to call it iPhone 5 because (1) it's basically the same phone they've been selling for years, and (2) Apple doesn't even acknowledge the significance of the iPad "3". Instead, they call it the "new" iPad, so the next iPhone might as well follow suit.] Anyhoo, I changed the wallpapers on all the iPhones lol.

Today I messed with a co-worker's "new" iPhone. It is almost exactly the same size as my GNex in every dimension. Which, ironically, was deemed "too big" by a lot of Apple fanboys when the GNex was announced. And it was a lot lighter than I expected. I can genuinely understand complaints about it feeling uncharacteristically light & cheap. The screen was clear & sharp, but not much better than my gf's 2 year old iPhone. The screen transitions & app animations were snappy, but again, not a huge leap from the old phone. Maps were pitifully bad, as I expected. The lack of details & polish was astonishing, especially for an Apple product. But what surprised me even more was my co-worker's opinion that this was an improvement over the old app. Apparently the old app misguided her pretty badly a few times, and she hasn't had any problems with the new app (during her whole week of ownership), so she's pleased with it









My overall impression is the same now as it was 2 years ago when I switched to android. iPhone is good for (1) people that already have iPhone (2) technophobes buying their first smartphone, or (3) anyone that values style over substance.


----------



## JkdJEdi

Beamed from the future via Tapatalk


----------



## JkdJEdi




----------



## MissionImprobable

JkdJEdi said:


> Beamed from the future via Tapatalk


Surprising to see CNET doing a vid like that considering how slanted towards Apple most of their articles are. Their "How to Avoid Losing Your Phone" post turned into a "How to Avoid Losing Your iDevices."


----------



## wineaux

As an owner of an iPhone 4s, and my wife has an iPhone 4, I got to see the new iPhone 5 that my Mother-in-Law purchased. It's light. Unlike some others, I think that's a good thing. So light that if you drop it, it will break? LOL Drop one of the iPhone 4's and hope that all that shatters is the heavy assed back glass because that will only cost you $35 to fix. If it's the front glass, then you're out $100-130 for the repair. It should be easier to hold onto because it's lighter.

Thin and narrow 16:10(?) screen? I don't get it. If you're going to change the dock connector and screw up everyone's aftermarket gear anyways, why not just make the damned thing wider too? Speaking of the new dock connector....This is where Apple has lost me for future upgrades. Not only do I have to lay out another $20 or so just to use my current speaker docks, but since I use a Lifeproof waterproof case, I already have to use a dock extender. So with the Apple adapter plus some sort of port extender, my iPhone will be sticking up almost 2 full inches above the dock, and it's just a matter of time till something breaks. So when my contract ends next year, I'll be looking at whatever hot new contract free phone that Google is hawking.


----------



## yarly

wineaux said:


> Thin and narrow 16:10(?) screen?


It's 16:9.

16:10 is wider.


----------



## JkdJEdi




----------



## jyarbrough20

Okay so a buddy of mine got an iphone 5 today and when I saw him he immediately hit me with the "my new map app is way better than your Google navigation"....I was like Really? How is it better? ...I took his phone (iPhone) and mine (nexus) and looked at our location...mine showed the arrow where we were ...his (iphone5)didn't say squat (anything)...and my picture (screen) was Much clearer than his (iPhone5)...I tapped the icon (name of place where we were) and of course it pulled up a pic with the phone number and of course his iphone5 didn't do that (pic or phone number)of this particular building (church)... it was obvious that Google maps/Nav(igation) was better than ip5 maps app...then he went into the Google now(voice assistant) vs siri(apples voice assistant) thing and as we all know it(Google now) smokes(is better than) siri! He then began to talk about icloud (apples cloud service) I was like yeah big deal...give me Google music(Cloud) any day...basically same difference...anyway long story short when it boiled down to it all he could do was talk about his new *metal* phone vs my plastic nexus...I was like so? (Who cares if the back is metal) I said here's the deal...my phone will soon be a year old and its better than your one week old phone (since ip5 came out last week)...point is...without a doubt in my mind....I would take my nexus any day of the week over the ip5...he is brainwashed and so are alot of other people...its a shame that some of the original phones (original droid, HTC incredible) weren't like these newer high end phones(nexus, gs3)...android lost a lot of people to apple (BC the original android phones weren't great) But I've stuck with android since the OG (original droid by moto) and could not be happier(I like android/google)! Apple is the same old crap over and over....(no real new innovation) *edited for tre_588* Google rules!

One more point...because my phone was way faster as far as gnow is concerned he kept coming up with the *your on Verizon and I'm on att * excuse...I was like no Google now is just faster...it was kinda fun... I do hate apple though! The looks on his face were amusing... oh and he no clue what NFC even was... didn't get into that...

Sent from my Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588

can someone translate this to english please?


----------



## holytimes

Translation - Apple sucks, Google rules.

Sent from a nexus through the untempered schism.


----------



## poontab

merged iPhone 5 threads


----------



## number5toad

this is why we pay you the zero bucks, poontab.


----------



## ElectroFetish

iphone 5 battery life > nexus battery life.


----------



## yarly

ElectroFetish said:


> iphone 5 battery life > nexus battery life.


duh. even the iphone 4 had better battery life.

blame java/dalvik


----------



## Hellboy

Think I would rather have maps to work than better battery life. After all this is what I get on my bolt if I turn data off. I turn it off because I can't use my phone on the floor at work.







running nusense Rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElectroFetish

is amazing. so glad i ditched my nexus.


----------



## Schoat333

cool story. reported


----------



## Mustang302LX

So happy for you. Bye.


----------



## poontab

iPhone threads merged.


----------



## BBrad

poontab said:


> iPhone threads merged.


a little late









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

BBrad said:


> a little late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


what?


----------



## BBrad

poontab said:


> what?


no then no then









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

It's never too late to merge more Apple threads.


----------



## Hellboy

Why merge when delete is so much better.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M

Best phone evah!!!11!!! I wish I had one three years ago just to brag about how good of a phone it's been for the last three years!!!


----------



## hardkick

my friend told that noting spl in iphone 5 but only size and looks different


----------



## hardkick

I think it is pretty costly and came to know that it comes with rhino glass is that true


----------

